# Y'all ready for Saturday?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



## PaulD (Jun 21, 2010)

Time to giddy up men! We got a great format planned, a stellar dinner layed out, a ton of RFO decals, shirts, polo's, columbia's, Koozies and other stuff for y'all to check out and somebody is gonna walk away with some $$$$$$$!

Whose ready?

I'll be waiting and ready for y'all on the checkout boat by 6:00 AM and will be grilling some grub around 2:00!!! MMMUMMMMMM...

I'm also curious to see who's going to be the first to fly a tarpon that morning! It's gonna happen!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 21, 2010)

me! i'm almost ready!!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 21, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Time to giddy up men! We got a great format planned, a stellar dinner layed out, a ton of RFO decals, shirts, polo's, columbia's, Koozies and other stuff for y'all to check out and somebody is gonna walk away with some $$$$$$$!
> 
> Whose ready?
> 
> ...



Yeah I've been packed and ready for about 3 weeks now! gear's good to go, picked up the plastics last night for the dinner!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 21, 2010)

I am ready.... If all goes as planned, it'll be a really fun, low pressure little tournament.

I think you guys who haven't been here will enjoy it very much...


----------



## fredw (Jun 21, 2010)

For those of us who are just eating......

What time should we be there?  I'm hungry already!


----------



## PaulD (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm going to start firing it up about 3:00-3:30.


----------



## THUNDER CHICKEN (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds good can't wait !


----------



## ejs1980 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm not going to make it. I hope someone in the plastic navy can catch about 20 just like that cause for this tourney size doesn't matter.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 21, 2010)

ejs1980 said:


> I'm not going to make it. I hope someone in the plastic navy can catch about 20 just like that cause for this tourney size doesn't matter.



Were you signed up to fish? Just checking on that..... Tryin to see who we still got.


----------



## sharks (Jun 21, 2010)

*Ready*

Ready to leave thursday need to get away from work and to fish and eat some good grub


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Jun 21, 2010)

Razor and I will be there. Just got back from the Gulf and ready to kick some tail in the Atlantic now. Always look forward to a good day of fishing and a great day of fellowship. Hope to see everyone there!!


----------



## ejs1980 (Jun 21, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Were you signed up to fish? Just checking on that..... Tryin to see who we still got.



No Capt I never signed up. Never could get the day cleared. I'll be in destin fl. I guess just throwing tarballs at sea gulls.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 22, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Whose ready?
> 
> I'll be waiting and ready for y'all on the checkout boat by 6:00 AM and will be grilling some grub around 2:00!!! MMMUMMMMMM...



pauld i need to see u there at 5:59! i won't never be ready until you give me a reel! all i've got is a rod a leader and a spool of line!!!!! 
or i could win this thing cane pole style!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 22, 2010)

I sure was looking forward to Saturday, till I found out that we are going to have to work all weekend.

Good luck to everyone and I hope to make the next one.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I sure was looking forward to Saturday, till I found out that we are going to have to work all weekend.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I hope to make the next one.



You gave me a heads up.... I appreciate that.!


----------



## retired (Jun 22, 2010)

We can't make it Sat. so to all involved, good luck , have fun and be safe.


----------



## jonkayak (Jun 22, 2010)

Hope everyone has fun. I wished I could make it but I'll see you at the next one though with my boat and new motor!


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 22, 2010)

Yep, I'll be there. Ready for it.


----------



## seastrike (Jun 23, 2010)

*bad news*

i just got a call and my grand mother passed last night. the funeral is on saturday. So i am out for the fishing tourney. I may be able to still make the cookout. I feel worse for my buddies as i am the guy with the boat on our team.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm not signed up to fish the tournament,but I'm hopin' to head down that way to see my n.e. Fla. kinfolks this weekend.I'd like to meet y'all Saturday on the way down,if I'm able. I'll be in an old red Nissan truck with a beat-up topper and kayak on top.

Sounds like y'all got a real good time lined up - have fun!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 23, 2010)

fredw said:


> For those of us who are just eating......
> 
> What time should we be there?  I'm hungry already!



I'd sure like to meet you,Mr. Fred.I have a great deal of respect for what you do on GONetwork.


----------



## fredw (Jun 23, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> I'd sure like to meet you,Mr. Fred.


Dave, I'd like to meet you too.  Come on by and eat with us.


----------



## oldenred (Jun 23, 2010)

it's gettin close boys...... i can hear the lines a screamin already!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 23, 2010)

oldenred said:


> it's gettin close boys...... i can hear the lines a screamin already!



That's my line you hear!!! I know this is the wrong thread but I couldn't resist!!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 23, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> That's my line you hear!!! I know this is the wrong thread but I couldn't resist!!



ohhh my god!
i just hope you 2 are in yer assigned fishing vessles sat morn insted of infront of ya'lls computers typing away at eachother!! who whips who all day on the keyboard and i'm wonderin where the heck is my 4 ought man!!!!
man the 4 ought gunner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morelans (Jun 24, 2010)

Paul,, I am launching from SSI and will be at the checkout boat on time.  How do we get our number if we are not launching from the Jekyll ramp?  Can you email it to me so I can have it Sat morning?  If so please email to morelans@comcast.net

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## biscuit baby (Jun 24, 2010)

i,ve been ready all month ,fishing is what i live for. i,ve took all weekend off from making wire and will have the following week off look out fish


----------



## PaulD (Jun 24, 2010)

Outstanding!!!! Guys, I'm about to leave the shop! The tournament T-shirts look great! As do the Redfish one Decals, Polo shirts, and T-shirts! I can't wait for y'all to see what we got!!!!!! Weather is looking like a typical South Ga day and the fishing reports I've seen off the beach this week look real good for what we'll be doing!!! GIDDY UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharks (Jun 24, 2010)

*Getting ready to leave*

Truck is packed boat is loaded getting ready to head that way is anybody else fishing friday hope to find a tarpon and some sharks


----------



## hntr2k (Jun 24, 2010)

READY SIR !!!!!!!!!!

See you first thing Saturday!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 24, 2010)

sharks said:


> Truck is packed boat is loaded getting ready to head that way is anybody else fishing friday hope to find a tarpon and some sharks



Yeah Seatrout and I along with a couple buddies will be there Friday Morning. Probably get shrimp from Mrs. Bennetts then spend the day on the water.


----------



## sharks (Jun 24, 2010)

*friday*

Are you fishing on the south or north end of the island


----------



## oldenred (Jun 24, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Outstanding!!!! Guys, I'm about to leave the shop! The tournament T-shirts look great! As do the Redfish one Decals, Polo shirts, and T-shirts! I can't wait for y'all to see what we got!!!!!! Weather is looking like a typical South Ga day and the fishing reports I've seen off the beach this week look real good for what we'll be doing!!! GIDDY UP!!!!!!!!!



can't wait to see it Paul!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 24, 2010)

sharks said:


> Are you fishing on the south or north end of the island



I m not sure, i'm just a passenger, but i'll find out later and let ya know.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 24, 2010)

sharks said:


> Are you fishing on the south or north end of the island



South end


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 24, 2010)

That's it for me, we're leaving tonight so i'll see y'all Saturday!!!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 24, 2010)

headed out in 1 hour 39 minutes! look forward to meetin yawl!!
m bird over and out!!


----------



## HuntNTails (Jun 25, 2010)

Boat is ready and packed. Just need to get up at 3:30 in the morning and make the drive. See you all there.


----------

